

Edit Over SSH Using Your Favorite Locally Installed Editor - godlikemouse
http://collaboradev.com/2014/03/06/edit-over-ssh-using-any-locally-installed-editor/
Edit over ssh using any including your favorite locally installed editor.  No more FTP&#x2F;SCP-ing files around.
======
dfc
[https://www.gnu.org/software/tramp/](https://www.gnu.org/software/tramp/)

